# 2008 Brute Force 750..need help drastically.



## kloms03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey I have a Brute 750 that I bought off a "honest man" a couple weeks ago, and now Ive been having lots of trouble. My main problem right now is no power to 4x4 or Kebc actuator. I checked all fuses, and I dont think ive overlooked any wires. I replaced the actuator control box. It gets really hot as did the old that burned out and now the new one is burned out. Tried both on a friends bike, neither worked. I don't want to try his and burn his out too..lol..at 400 bucks a pop I dont want to have to buy 3.

So far..

Checked battery 12volts key off.
Checked all fuses and made sure there was good contact.
12 volts going through green wire in switch when on 4x4.

and read possibly every post i could find so far.

speedo works.

I dont know what else to check, if anyone could help, please please do. I dont want to burn out another box.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

The wire harness under the handlebar pod - check to see if the front diff. and brake actuator harness plugs are connected to the proper plug connections by double checking wire colors on the plugs . I did this during a frame swap , and my quad would not start and the 4x4 controller and fuse connection were overheating . I corrected mine before things went bad .


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

If you are burning-out actuator controllers you have a major problem. If you have a good dealer in your area I would take it in.


----------



## kloms03 (Jul 31, 2014)

dman66- It all worked for about 2 days when i bought it. Gave out after that. Went mudding a little bit then washed my bike then it started. So I wouldnt think that would be the problem. And my bike runs. Stalls seldomly. In saying that I will check it out.

NMKawierider- Im not really sure on my dealers in the area. Closest is 2 hours away for Kawi, And thats 90 bucks an hour.

nothings ever a easy fix.......:***:

---------- Post added at 06:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------

Also, there is power on the White/Red wire going to the box and the Brown wire..tried it on a different bike it does the, same as it does on mine. His works fine with his own controller.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Is it an 05 or 06 750 ? If so , have the rear and front buss connectors been updated or fixed ?

Sent from my XT1080 using Off-Road Forums mobile app


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

it sounds like a buss/ fuse issue. if you are over heating and or burning out something electrical.... chances are you may have the wrong size buss or fuses. the previous owner could have replaced/swapped new ones and not put the proper amp size in. or maybe there are some wires crossed somewhere in the harness.. hopefully you get it ironed out and dont have to drive 2hrs away and pay $90hr. i feel ya, that was my situation with an artic cat. and trouble shooting electrical issues for myself was nightmare.


----------



## kloms03 (Jul 31, 2014)

The 08s don't have the buss connector, according to what I've read. I helped a buddy fix that on his 05 the other night. Solved his charging issue. 

Still no luck with my 4wd. Learned something new today too After 8 hours of swearing, taking anger to a new level. My bike wouldn't stay running and kept flashing fi light. After I figured out the problem, instead of thinking of burning the bike, I wanted to hit myself over the head with an axe...........stupid rollover switch


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

glad you got it figured out. no excuse me while i hit myself over the head with an axe for not suggesting the rollover switch.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry , could not see that u have an 08 Brute with my phone . You are saying that the roll over sensor was the problem ?


----------



## kloms03 (Jul 31, 2014)

No no, never fixed the 4wd drive. 


I pulled the relays and stuff off of the electrical container and my bike wouldn't start. I was 8 hours before I realized she had a rollover switch lol


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

So now she runs or turns over , but the 4x4 wont work correct ? Did you down load a service manual - plenty of free pdf downloads on the net .


----------



## kloms03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Runs perfect buddy. Just no 4x4 or engine brake. No power to either one. I downloaded a manual but I'm still no further ahead


----------



## JstWantoRide (Sep 1, 2011)

It can be a bear to figure out. 

Could be the speedo if it happened after mudding.


----------



## kloms03 (Jul 31, 2014)

The speedo itself works fine. 

Seems to me it's like I lost all power to the actuators after I took clutch cover off to clean the clutches


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

you might want to think about a manual 4 wd conversion an have all the electrical problems gone


----------



## kloms03 (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm definitely interested the manual 4wd. You make them right? Price? And do ya ship to Canada?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

10-4 still make them call or text 6012013573 or email [email protected] 
Thanks


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

Once my electric 4wd craps out on my 05 I'm Not even going to mess around with it. Manual all the way. Sounds like you need to go that route.


----------



## JstWantoRide (Sep 1, 2011)

kloms03 said:


> The speedo itself works fine.
> 
> Seems to me it's like I lost all power to the actuators after I took clutch cover off to clean the clutches


Well other than that replacing most anything else related to the 4wd will cost more than a manual 4wd kit.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

I have an 09 had the same problem it ended up being a wire that broke


----------



## kloms03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Where did you find the wire?


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

same happened with my 05, i know the 08 don't have the harness bus connections issues, but it sounds like a wiring issue. prob a broke ground connection somewhere.


----------



## kloms03 (Jul 31, 2014)

It seems to be just notice my battery been slowly draining..

---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 PM ----------

I love the brute power but not the brute problems


----------

